# NullPointerExceptions



## not22 (22. Nov 2021)

Kann mir einer erklären, was da rein muss und wieso?


----------



## kneitzel (22. Nov 2021)

Das kannst Du Dir doch auch selbst überlegen. Erster wichtiger Punkt: Wann wird eine NPE geworfen?

Dann kannst Du schauen: Wie wird der Hund initialisiert? Ist da bereits irgendwas null?

Wenn da etwas null ist: Wird das in einer Methode benutzt, ohne dass da auf null geprüft wird?

Wenn Du da nichts finden solltest, dann prüfe alle Methoden mit Parametern: Kann man da ggf, null übergeben und wird dann etwas damit gemacht, dass eine NPE passiert?


----------

